

Facebook tracks you even after logging out  - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/facebook-tracks-you-even-after-logging-out-20110926-1ksfk.html

======
ubuntufreak
It is so frightening to know that facebook still keeps the cookies even after
we logout. I think installing "web developer" addon in firefox will be helpful
since it comes with the tool to view edit and delete the cookies stored on
your computer

